# Early Summer Finds...



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 8, 2020)

Really enjoying the warm water searches of summer! Here's a few of my finds thus far:

A nice Godfrey's Cordial

My first-ever intact clay pipe, commemorating a fellow from P.E.I. who volunteered to help Britain fight the Boer War

A Chas Wilson hutch, a nice multi-faced med., and a no-dot Crown jar
















Plenty of summer left to hunt! Hope to be back with more finds soon. Happy hunting / collecting!

DSD


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 8, 2020)

Great finds!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yacorie (Jul 8, 2020)

Love the look of that jar


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 8, 2020)

Those are some really nice finds!  Pontilled meds are pretty tough to find in Canada, and that commemorative pipe is really cool, never seen that one before.  And that Crown jar came out beautifully frosted.


----------



## RCO (Jul 8, 2020)

I've been finding things but nothing too old , never found a clay pipe before


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 8, 2020)

Found this as well, damaged, but still pretty cool; was wondering if this could be repaired? It's a pontiled Northrop & Lymans Canadian Hair Dye:


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 8, 2020)

RCO said:


> I've been finding things but nothing too old , never found a clay pipe before



Look around in lakes and rivers near locations of old hotels - this has worked for me!


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 8, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Those are some really nice finds!  Pontilled meds are pretty tough to find in Canada, and that commemorative pipe is really cool, never seen that one before.  And that Crown jar came out beautifully frosted.



Yes indeed, my only other pontiled bottles are of American origin. The jar came out of the sand, which keeps the glass clean, and is likely responsible for the frosted appearance.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 8, 2020)

A few more views of the pipe:


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 8, 2020)

Here's a link to the story of the pipe:





__





						Canada. A Boer War Pipe Named to Private John Andrew McDougall, Canadian Mounted Rifles
					

<p>Pipe manufactured from white clay, the left side of the bowl illustrating a right-facing soldier in the centre, the soldier standing behind an artillery piece and lighting it, an exploding shell above, a tent with a flag behind the soldier and inscribe




					www.emedals.com


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 8, 2020)

when I found my Lymans in 1870's privy I looked up info on it & found this. LEON.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 8, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> when I found my Lymans in 1870's privy I looked up info on it & found this. LEON.View attachment 209597


 You wouldn't, per chance, have a link to that reference, would you?


----------



## yacorie (Jul 9, 2020)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Found this as well, damaged, but still pretty cool; was wondering if this could be repaired? It's a pontiled Northrop & Lymans Canadian Hair Dye:
> 
> View attachment 209589View attachment 209590View attachment 209591


Yes this could be repaired.  The bigger issue will be matching the look of the bottle since all the ones you are finding have a great look to them


----------



## RCO (Jul 9, 2020)

is interesting that its a Canadian hair dye , so it was most likely only being sold north of the border . I don't know if it could ever be repaired

I have checked spots in rivers and near old hotels , although I know some of these places have been checked by actual divers before so perhaps anything old is long gone and I'm just finding the more recent stuff


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 9, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Yes this could be repaired.  The bigger issue will be matching the look of the bottle since all the ones you are finding have a great look to them


 Well, that's great news! Could you point me in the direction of such an individual?


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 9, 2020)

RCO said:


> is interesting that its a Canadian hair dye , so it was most likely only being sold north of the border . I don't know if it could ever be repaired
> 
> I have checked spots in rivers and near old hotels , although I know some of these places have been checked by actual divers before so perhaps anything old is long gone and I'm just finding the more recent stuff



I would find it difficult to find them snorkelling, as they often blend in with their surroundings; time to get that scuba license, RCO!


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 9, 2020)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Look around in lakes and rivers near locations of old hotels - this has worked for me!
> 
> View attachment 209592


I wanna scream those are so cool


----------



## sandchip (Jul 11, 2020)

That pipe is a smoker in more ways than one!  Fantastic piece of art!


----------



## riverdiver (Jul 22, 2020)

I find pipes too when I dive for bottles, 99% of mine come from rivers but occasionally I get ones from lakes too.


----------

